# Website help: adding a blog?



## gizmo2071 (Nov 24, 2007)

UmmonShadow.com

I want to add a blog/journal to my website, on the home page, but I'm not sure how I go about it.
Do I have to link a blogsite through my website?
I just want to be able to post news and give people the chance to leave comments.
I don't want any funky templates or anything.
Just simple text, like that already on my website, a header for the blog title, the date, my blog entry and then a chance for people to comment.

Any advice and help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.
Matt


----------



## Corbin Lane (Nov 24, 2007)

You can download and install something like Wordpress or B2Evloution. I can show you how to do it.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 25, 2007)

I was looking at wordpress, but i got the impression that it ran as a seperate to the website.
Can you make it run through the website and appear as part of it?


----------



## Corbin Lane (Nov 25, 2007)

gizmo2071 said:


> I was looking at wordpress, but i got the impression that it ran as a seperate to the website.
> Can you make it run through the website and appear as part of it?



Yeah, Just download it, Upload it to a folder like "blog" and upload the wordpress files to the server. When you're done with that go to http://www.yoursite.com/blog/install/ or something along the lines of that and just install it, Make sure you have you a mysql database and user up though.

Sorry if that seams a little jumbled, I'm just tired. Let me know if you need any more clarification.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help.
I got it set up and made it run through an iframe on as my homepage.
just need to play around a bit moe with the template and maybe remove the header completly.


----------

